# Best Remote Control?



## MikeHorrocks (Aug 22, 2007)

I have the VIP722. The remote controls provided do not have a master power on capability to turn on my audio, TV and the 722. I am currently using an Atlas 5 remote, to obtain the master power sequencing, but, it does not have the 30 second skip/forward feature. My wife is used to a simple remote, so I did not want to jump into some of these more complex Harmony remotes. Does anyone have an easy solution to get all of the features of the Dish provided remote plus a master power on feature? If I have to go to another remote, what is the simplest one out there? Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You can easily add any command under the sun to your atlas, including 30 sec skip. Press CBL, hold setup for 2 blinks, press 994, tap setup then 00172, press skip fwd (2 blinks for success). Repeat using 00204 and the skip back button for skip back. I can post any other codes you may want, like discrete on and off.


----------



## drjfjr (Jan 31, 2009)

I love my Harmony. My wife is happy and all is good. There is a reason they named them Harmony remotes


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the 722K remotes with learning function. They work great. Mine is set up to turn on surround receiver, tv, 722, and DVD. The learn is VERY easy.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

As you can see from my signature, I have JP1 remotes like your atlas as well as harmony. I love harmony as well, but you can get most of the functionality of a harmony from your atlas, especially if you buy an interface cable for it. Then you can program your atlas from a PC just like harmony, including activity macros, redefine the keyboard, add delays, new devices, etc. The only thing missing is the LCD for additional functions. We address that problem in the JP1 world by adding the ability to assign up to 5 functions per button per device mode.


----------



## MikeHorrocks (Aug 22, 2007)

saberfly said:


> I have the 722K remotes with learning function. They work great. Mine is set up to turn on surround receiver, tv, 722, and DVD. The learn is VERY easy.


Please expand on your reply. Do your components all turn on and off with the push of one button? If so, please provide details on how you did it. Thanks.


----------



## MikeHorrocks (Aug 22, 2007)

mdavej said:


> You can easily add any command under the sun to your atlas, including 30 sec skip. Press CBL, hold setup for 2 blinks, press 994, tap setup then 00172, press skip fwd (2 blinks for success). Repeat using 00204 and the skip back button for skip back. I can post any other codes you may want, like discrete on and off.


I used the Music button and it works great. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You're welcome. I'm sure saberfly can control all his components fine with the Dish remote. But you are correct that the Dish remote cannot do macros.

There's another trick you can use on your atlas. You can assign a second function to the same button. So you could put skip back on shift-Music. So pressing Music would skip forward, and pressing setup-Music (where setup acts as a shift key) would skip back. To do that, follow the same programming steps as before, but tap setup then Music instead of just pressing Music.


----------



## MikeHorrocks (Aug 22, 2007)

mdavej said:


> You can easily add any command under the sun to your atlas, including 30 sec skip. Press CBL, hold setup for 2 blinks, press 994, tap setup then 00172, press skip fwd (2 blinks for success). Repeat using 00204 and the skip back button for skip back. I can post any other codes you may want, like discrete on and off.


mdavej, the only remaining thing I would like to change on my Atlas 5 remote is the master power sequencing time. It takes too long to complete. As a result, my wife sometimes puts the remote down before the last component is turned off. Is there any way to shorten the time between component power cycling on the master power? Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You can't really change the timing without a JP1 cable. But you can remove unwanted commands. First clear the master power macro by holding setup for 2 blinks, 995, master power, hold setup for 2 blinks. Now program it so it only includes tv, cbl and aud. Hold setup for 2 blinks, 995, master power, tv, power, cbl, power, aud, power, cbl, hold setup for 2 blinks.

I prefer to have only a master power off macro plus several activity macros. For example, I put "watch tv" on shift-A which contains tv discrete on, dish discrete on, audio discrete on, DVR input on TV and DVR input on receiver. If I move and miss something, I can just run it again. Since I use discretes, nothing will toggle back off. My master off macro is on another button and consists only of tv off, dish off and audio off. If you want to do something like that, post your tv and receiver models so I can give you the correct codes.

If you get a JP1 cable you can put macros on the device keys (or shifted device keys) and run your macros extremely fast (0.007 seconds per command). See the JP1 Wiki for details.


----------



## MikeHorrocks (Aug 22, 2007)

If I get a JP1 cable (by the way, where is the best place to purchase?) can I reprogram my Master Power button for faster turn on and off or do I need to use another button?


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

No doubt about it, the Harmony One is an excellent remote.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

MikeHorrocks said:


> If I get a JP1 cable (by the way, where is the best place to purchase?) can I reprogram my Master Power button for faster turn on and off or do I need to use another button?


I think you can use the master power button, but I'll test later today to make sure. I should have an Atlas 5 lying around somewhere. Tommy Tyler's cables are the best by far, but the most expensive. Cheaper ones are available from DIYGadget if you have a serial port. There are a couple of different types, all of which are incompatible with each other. You need a "JP1.3" cable. Please follow THIS procedure for signature blink back and post the results so I can be certain. Going by the picture, your signature is probably 1025, 3000, 3032 or 3033. The 3xxx series have twice the memory of the older 1025.


----------



## MikeHorrocks (Aug 22, 2007)

mdavej said:


> I think you can use the master power button, but I'll test later today to make sure. I should have an Atlas 5 lying around somewhere. Tommy Tyler's cables are the best by far, but the most expensive. Cheaper ones are available from DIYGadget if you have a serial port. There are a couple of different types, all of which are incompatible with each other. You need a "JP1.3" cable. Please follow THIS procedure for signature blink back and post the results so I can be certain. Going by the picture, your signature is probably 1025, 3000, 3032 or 3033. The 3xxx series have twice the memory of the older 1025.


Signature blink back is 3033


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

OK, I tested my atlas. With a cable I can put any macro I want on the power button, but it only executes in CBL mode (same behavior as without the cable). It executes at about 2/3 of a sec per command (normal speed). Loading the OS with fast macros (in the wiki that's called an "extender"), I can also put any macro on the power button. In that case they can execute in whatever mode I choose and at around 12 commands per second. That accounts for a quarter second delay between commands for normal speed and 0.007 sec between commands for fast speed.

If you get a cable, you need the JP1.3 version.


----------



## MikeHorrocks (Aug 22, 2007)

mdavej said:


> OK, I tested my atlas. With a cable I can put any macro I want on the power button, but it only executes in CBL mode (same behavior as without the cable). It executes at about 2/3 of a sec per command (normal speed). Loading the OS with fast macros (in the wiki that's called an "extender"), I can also put any macro on the power button. In that case they can execute in whatever mode I choose and at around 12 commands per second. That accounts for a quarter second delay between commands for normal speed and 0.007 sec between commands for fast speed.
> 
> You definitely need a JP1.3 cable.


I am not sure I fully understand. I am ordering a JP1.3 cable. I think you are saying that I have to change the macro OS and then I can get what I want.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, that's correct. But it's no big deal. We've written some code that takes over the remote's OS to give you fast macro capability (and lots of other cool features). I run it on all my remotes. You can always easily revert back at any time. Otherwise your macros will run at normal speed. In any case, the cable will give you the ability to fully program your remote from a computer. When you get the cable, post over at the forums at hifi-remote.com and we'll walk you through the whole process.


----------



## MikeHorrocks (Aug 22, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Yes, that's correct. But it's no big deal. We've written some code that takes over the remote's OS to give you fast macro capability (and lots of other cool features). I run it on all my remotes. You can always easily revert back at any time. Otherwise your macros will run at normal speed. In any case, the cable will give you the ability to fully program your remote from a computer. When you get the cable, post over at the forums at hifi-remote.com and we'll walk you through the whole process.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

MikeHorrocks said:


> Please expand on your reply. Do your components all turn on and off with the push of one button? If so, please provide details on how you did it. Thanks.


No im sorry i didnt see that. It dosent have macro function.


----------



## MikeHorrocks (Aug 22, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Yes, that's correct. But it's no big deal. We've written some code that takes over the remote's OS to give you fast macro capability (and lots of other cool features). I run it on all my remotes. You can always easily revert back at any time. Otherwise your macros will run at normal speed. In any case, the cable will give you the ability to fully program your remote from a computer. When you get the cable, post over at the forums at hifi-remote.com and we'll walk you through the whole process.


I put a note in the hfi-remote forum under new user. I got the cable today. Thanks.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

1953 said:


> No doubt about it, the Harmony One is an excellent remote.


So is the Harmony 300i(controls 4 items,USB internet programmable. ) and for $29.99 from Target or WalMart it's a winner.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

drjfjr said:


> I love my Harmony. My wife is happy and all is good. There is a reason they named them Harmony remotes


AMEN!.+1.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

I had a JP1 remote back in the day. You can do about anything with them and for very little cash, plus they tend to have great battery life since most of them don't have an lcd to drive.

However, I've switched to harmony remotes simply because I think they are easier for the end-user to use since most of the remotes have dedicated buttons for activies and an lcd screen for the less often used buttons.

I've got a Harmony 670 but if I were going to buy one now it would probably be the 650 (around $70 on amazon). If you've got the cash the Harmony one is a great remote... I set one up for a friend. It's nice.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> So is the Harmony 300i(controls 4 items,USB internet programmable. ) and for $29.99 from Target or WalMart it's a winner.


I generally like harmony, but I have to disagree about the 300. It's a much less powerful remote than ones half that price. It can only do one activity and no macros. Your average $15 remote can do practically unlimited activities (macros). Unless you have a very simple system (tv and sat or cable box only), it's best to avoid the 300. Many used and refurbished harmonys can be found for a similar price and are much more powerful.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I generally like harmony, but I have to disagree about the 300. It's a much less powerful remote than ones half that price. It can only do one activity and no macros. Your average $15 remote can do practically unlimited activities (macros). Unless you have a very simple system (tv and sat or cable box only), it's best to avoid the 300. Many used and refurbished harmonys can be found for a similar price and are much more powerful.


Interesting as I for years have bought the average $15. remote and always found out it would not work for all of the commands,so I felt like I just wasted my money( plus there is a bunch of those in my desk that I sell at yard sales).

I don't care what remote anyone gets,but they should definitely get one that's internet upgrade capable and teach able like a Harmony.These $200. remote controls to me are a waste of money,but if you have the funds,to each his own.As I have not found any problems yet with my Harmony 300i especially the price($29.99) and it is the first Harmony remote I have ever tried.All I can report is,it works for me.

P.S. I also like to be able to turn on(and off) my HDTV,722k,and Polk Soundbar with Wireless Subwoofer with the pressing down of one button,Watch TV.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Cheap remotes that do volume punch thru and a few macros are pretty common. True many don't have a complete function set, but $15 one-for-all remotes are unique on the low end of the market in that they can be programmed to control absolutely every function of every device with individual function codes. They can also be programmed from a computer, and do volume punch thru, turn everything on with the press of a button, and all that other stuff the 300 does. The difference is the cheap remote can do 2 or more macros. The 300 can only do one. I'm glad you're happy, but if you add a disc player or other device, you won't be able to add a "watch DVD" activity or any other activity for that matter.

For example, my $15 remote (for which I actually paid $1 on clearance) runs circles around harmony. I have over 30 macros in addition to "watch tv". One is a 9 step macro to toggle captions on my 722k. That's impossible on even the top-of-the-line $250 harmony 900. I've added functions that aren't in the harmony database, like discrete PIP side-by-side. I also have 12 devices on my cheap remote, which is impossible on the 300.

Even after the OP got a JP1 programming cable for his remote, his macros are now running faster than any harmony could ever run them (around 10 per second, depending on the complexity of the protocol), and his remote cost $0.

So all I'm saying is the 300 has some limitations like the single macro thing that some may want to watch out for, and that cheaper remotes can be quite capable. Some have many capabilities that not many people are aware of. I hope this thread can open their eyes a little.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hmmm... I use my 722k Dish remote model 20.0 IR to control TV, Sony surround sound and 722k. 4 button pushes turns everything on (AUX, TV, POWER, SAT).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

That's three too (not to) many button pushes than (not then) some folks are willing to do.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

The JP1 compatible remotes (mfrd by Universal Electronics Inc.) are incredibly powerful remotes given their low prices. I could do everything on a $15 remote I bought at radio shack that I can do on my Harmony. Some of them also have really nice in hand feel with incredible battery life. I'd recommend them above something like the harmony 300.

My only real complaint with the JP1 remotes was the fact that there was no LCD screen that displayed the name of the special functions I'd programmed into various hard buttons on the remote (like there is on the better harmony remotes). I knew what all the buttons did on my JP1 remote because I programmed them but if someone else picked up the remote I would have to tell them what macros were programmed to what keys.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Hmmm... I use my 722k Dish remote model 20.0 IR to control TV, Sony surround sound and 722k. 4 button pushes turns everything on (AUX, TV, POWER, SAT).


Yes I still keep my 20.0 available because the buttons are larger than the Harmony 300i that to me is a plus.So it all comes down to how I feel today,1 button press,or 4?.


----------

